# Monthly Soap Challenge



## Badger (Mar 31, 2013)

So, are we having a new challenge for the month of April?  I know locale was a close second on our last challenge.  Are we looking for more challenge topics?  I really enjoy the challenges, and hope we can/will keep doing them


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2013)

Do you have any suggestions for a poll? If you do, you can post a poll. You could also ask for suggestions from people if you're not sure about more themes for the challenge. 

I voted for locale on the last one.


----------



## Badger (Mar 31, 2013)

Hmmm, I have a few ideas for suggestions, but would also love input from others on what they have for ideas as well   I have thought of a few ideas for favorites (favorite animal, favorite holiday), we still have locale as one that was popular, Spring was a choice last time, but we might want to change that to Summer Fun since it is now Spring and it will be Summer by the time soaps made this month are finished curing.  Anyone else have ideas to throw out?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2013)

Oooh! Favorite holiday - Halloween.


----------



## Badger (Mar 31, 2013)

That is my favorite Holiday also


----------



## Relle (Apr 1, 2013)

Badger said:


> Hmmm, I have a few ideas for suggestions, but would also love input from others on what they have for ideas as well  I have thought of a few ideas for favorites (favorite animal, favorite holiday), we still have locale as one that was popular, Spring was a choice last time, but we might want to change that to Summer Fun since it is now Spring and it will be Summer by the time soaps made this month are finished curing. Anyone else have ideas to throw out?


 
Not everyone lives in the US, we in Oz are in Autumn so Summer is far away for us.


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 1, 2013)

How about..... "If I were a soap I would look like *this*"
A soap that expresses a feeling.
A soap that containes one of your favorite edible ingredients. 
One that looks like your beloved pet.
I don't know it's 3:15 am here and I can't sleep but I am very tired! I just worked three 12 hour days. =)


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am still in favor of locale. It was popular from last month, and well, speaking selfishly, I voted for it!


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 1, 2013)

Locale also works for me. Goodnight SMF


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, I like the idea of a personality soap.  If we want to do a soap for locale, I have no problems with that, I even have plans for it already   We can save up ideas for next month.  I just wanted other people to be able to voice their opinions also   If no one objects to locale, we can do that this month and then we can work on ideas for next month.  

Relle, thank you for pointing out the fact that it is not necessarily close to Summer in all parts of the world.  I had not even thought about that.  Maybe instead we could do the theme of "Seasons" and people could choose either their favorite season or whichever season is coming up or try to blend the four seasons together or even do their own interpretation of the theme


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 1, 2013)

Wasn't here last month, so does locale pertain to something specific the soap makers city or state?


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2013)

Locale is just something that pertains to something local to your area... it can be city or state...


----------



## Genny (Apr 2, 2013)

I like locale


----------



## Badger (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, since no one has said anything otherwise, I will now make it as official as I can and say that this month's soap challenge for the forum will be "Locale".  I hope to get to my soap some time this weekend


----------



## SudsyPM (Apr 4, 2013)

As a newbie here, do we just make the soap to fit the challenge and send a photo or how does this work?


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 4, 2013)

Sudsy, yes, make your soap, then post it to the April 2013 challenge thread in the Photo Gallery.  

I am pretty excited to do this one.  I have another order coming from BB next week and I cannot wait because it has what I need for this soap.


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

Make a post that fits the challenge theme and post a picture of it with your description under the photo section of the forum... If there is not an April Soap Challenge post, then you can start a post... I will likely have a soap to post by the end of the weekend though


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I'm up for this one.  I have lots of cool things here that I can gather and use....


----------

